

Why JavaScript Is The Next (or first) Programming Language You Should Learn - radmuzom
http://dentedreality.com.au/2014/08/04/why-javascript-is-the-next-or-first-programming-language-you-should-learn/

======
frantzmiccoli
For having a few teaching experience, I would say that this is completely
ignoring the fact that JavaScript is about callbacks and asynchronous
operations. Those concepts are really hard for new comers (even for some
professional) who expect the program flow to be completely different.

------
n0body
it's an awful language, but it's ubiquitous, and it's flexible enough that
libraries can smooth over the cracks.

